# Amazing Race: All-Stars 03-25-07 *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Additional info on show title: "We're going to trade you for food now"

Some funny lines along the way. The "you need to throw it limp wristed..." was too funny.

I was a bit disappointed that the deciding factor was pretty much the backlog at the airport. I would rather that that the tasks decide who gets eliminated.

On the other hand, I wasn't that disappointed in who was eliminated. Either of the two groups that were back of the pack tonite would have left me happy.

I didn't notice where Phil ever told the team waiting out the clock that their time was up, but it was fairly obvious that it was going to pass without their elimination.

Anyway, big episode next week. 2 hours. It should start/finish on time if all goes well.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

They did show Phil telling U&J "I can check you in now."

I thought it was great that the teams had so much trouble getting to Tanzania. Travel is usually too easy, and it was good to see them challenged.

I loved Uchenna's joy at being in Africa and jumping with the Masai. I recall a similar feeling when they visited Africa during his first race.

I didn't have much use for Teri & Ian, particularly after her kvetching about staying at the airport. If there had been _any_ seats on the direct flight to Dar Es Salaam, then they would not have been eliminated.

I don't have much use for Eric & Danielle.

And I love Oswald & Danny. I missed their first season (I'm waiting for it to come up on GSN again), but I love their spirit.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Teri was really annoying this episode. Ian's logic for camping at the airport was actually very sound, and it would've worked if the flight hadn't been sold out to begin with.

It seems like this should've been one of those legs where tickets were purchased for the teams in advance because of the lack of flights. Surely the producers must study available flights to a certain destination at any given time, as well as flight fill rates (it shocked me that so many flights were full).

I was a little surprised that Air Tanzania didn't make more of an effort to accommodate Eric and Danielle, especially because of the cameraman's presence. I personally would've refused to leave the plane and demanded that they start offering other passengers incentives. The worst that could happen is that I would be physically escorted off, and the CBS security team probably would intervene if they were to detain me.

Surprised there was no Fast Forward. There usually is after a non-elim leg.

Overall a good episode, but what should've been an interesting Uchenna and Joyce story line was very anticlimactic.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Phil: For coming in first you have both won a catamaran!!!

Mernia and Charla ????? WTF is that?
Phil: It's a boat


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

timr_42 said:


> Phil: For coming in first you have both won a catamaran!!!
> 
> Mernia and Charla ????? WTF is that?
> Phil: It's a boat


Ah, that was one of the other great lines in the show. They were so completely clueless about what a catamaran is. I guess they don't have those in Oompah Loompah land


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

timr_42 said:


> Phil: For coming in first you have both won a catamaran!!!
> 
> Mernia and Charla ????? WTF is that?
> Phil: It's a boat


And after showing Charla puking over the side of the boat earlier in the ep!  I'm thinking those catamarans will be showing up on eBay pretty fast.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

More annoying accents from mirna and schmirna


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> .


I was a little surprised that Air Tanzania didn't make more of an effort to accommodate Eric and Danielle, especially because of the cameraman's presence.

Hmmmmm, I wonder what becomes of the cameramans seat in that kind of situation. Do the rules say he has to get off with the racers? Do the teams have a permanently assigned camerman?


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow. So many great lines from teacm Cha Cha Cha.

"Andre ?? Where's Andre ??" (Project Runway shout out)

"This is *our* bench .. we work this side of the bench" (or something like that, which C&M didn't get, of course because they are so thick)

"We are going to trade you for food now"

Wow ... there must be like a 8-10hr gap between 1st and last place. There will probably be an equalizer somewhere but damn, I've never seen such a large gap before. That airport hell was ridiculous.

And I believe that in order for a team to get on a flight, there have to be 4 seats available -- 2 for the team and 2 for the cameraman and soundman. When E&D got bumped, the other two obviously had to get off as well. They rotate teams IIRC.

Go Team Cha Cha Cha !


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Bye, Teri! Bye, Ian! Teri wanted to go back to Miami so bad, she got her wish - though she probably could deal with Sequesterville pretty well. Teri? If you didn't expect to camp out in airports, WHY DID YOU DO A SECOND RACE? 

Now, Ian was not exactly Mr. Fun here, either, and wasn't very flexible, but Teri had one foot out the door the entire leg.

The only way the end would have been more perfect was if Mirna and Schmirna fell back into the last three. But alas, with their second (!!!) first place finish, it was not to be.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> I personally would've refused to leave the plane and demanded that they start offering other passengers incentives.  The worst that could happen is that I would be physically escorted off, and the CBS security team probably would intervene if they were to detain me.


I doubt they would intervene if they were being jackasses and causing a scene themselves. Way back when it didn't look like anyone was gonna help Colin when he was gonna get thrown in the clink.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh, yes, Team Cha Cha Cha rules! O&D are the best. OK, so they made kind of a dumb move to stop and get fruit, but all they lost by doing that were two catamarans (BOATS, Mirna and Schmirna! BOATS!).


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

First of all, as much as I couldn't stand Charla and Mirna I have to give them some credit and they have convinced me that they belong in the race, they are in fact kicking some butt two legs in a row, nice job.

The big question is, will there really be a HUGE gap next week? It must have been 8-10 hours difference so I am real curious if that will stick when they depart next week. 

I can't wait until the Guidos are gone.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

tem said:


> I doubt they would intervene if they were being jackasses and causing a scene themselves. Way back when it didn't look like anyone was gonna help Colin when he was gonna get thrown in the clink.


There's no way they would've let Colin get thrown in jail. They didn't show much of that in the episode anyway, so we don't really know if they intervened and just didn't tell us.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Go BEAUTY QUEENS!! I still love these girls!! 
Mirna/Schmirna still irritates me. They won't last much longer.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Nobody has mentioned that the weather issue that prevented M&C from taking the ferry the previous day. To me they came up with a bogus delay to prevent M&C from coming in a day ahead of everybody and taking out the surprise at the finish.

For once it was really nice to not mysteriously see the seats open up for everybody at the end.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

DLL66 said:


> Mirna/Schmirna still irritates me. They won't last much longer.


I feel the same way except I have the feeling they will be around till final three just to annoy the crap out of me!

Oswald and Danny had me cracking up! The meaningful smirks when the cab drive said, " This is where the ferries are."

Stopping for fruit, trying to joke with Mirna and Schmirna. The shout out to the funniest moment ever on Project Runway.

Plus I have a new reason to dislike Ian and what's her name. He totally slammed Cha Cha Cha on the Elimination Station. Bite me Ian!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm happy they're doing a 2-hour special next week. Hopefully this shows increased confidence on the part of CBS and will lead to a longer finale as well.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

tem said:


> Wow. So many great lines from teacm Cha Cha Cha.
> 
> "Andre ?? Where's Andre ??" (Project Runway shout out)


OMG, that was HILARIOUS!! I loved that!

As soon as they said the cab driver's name was Andre, I thought that it would be hilarious if they said "What happened to Andre?" in their best Tim Gunn voice. Sure enough, almost the very next thing out of their mouth was "Where's Andre?"

I literally LOLed.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

go CHA CHA CHA. Still my favorite team ever.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

zalusky said:


> Nobody has mentioned that the weather issue that prevented M&C from taking the ferry the previous day. To me they came up with a bogus delay to prevent M&C from coming in a day ahead of everybody and taking out the surprise at the finish.
> 
> For once it was really nice to not mysteriously see the seats open up for everybody at the end.


 i don't like m/c but no doubt they got screwed on one dark cloud in the sky then having to wait 12+ hours till the next morning.

what about letting the last two teams go out at night on the sea for a 25 mile trip in that boat, keeping people at the clue areas, the hotel for ther puzzle, what if they wanted to do the lumber yard/boat yard delivery would they have been open all during the night??, then the throwing area, etc, and letting them race through the night to get to the pit stop. this leg sure got the logistics screwed up for TAR.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

zalusky said:


> For once it was really nice to not mysteriously see the seats open up for everybody at the end.


I liked that too. It harkened back to the first season when travel arrangements were much more random

People complain every season about how the teams get "bunched up" on the planes. Now we have an episode where they're not getting bunched up on the planes, and I just bet people will be complaining about that too.

Let's let the airplane travel be a little more real, especially since these are "all-stars". I like the tension and I like seeing who can employ the best strategy to get the best tickets. There are other ways to bunch up the teams (like not opening the ferry concession until the next day for instance. )


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

you could just tell from the early interviews on the show that M&C had not been eliminated...then we ended up with Mirna and Chmirna show...how much screen time did they get? it seemed like they got more than half the show... 

it was a nightmare...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

I watched this halfway as I was tired.

Woohoo Charla and Mirna are first again. It must really torque some people that the the little people won again.

I heard that the winner was leaked on a spoiler site, and it was:



Spoiler



Eric and Danielle



But I'll keep watching to see who's eliminated again and again.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm no M&C fan, but they seemed considerably less annoying this episode than in some past.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The shots of the clouds in the sky justifying the canceled boat trip for Mirna and Charla were sooooo lame.  There's one little cloud up there! The delay was obviously rigged for production purposes. At least it didn't affect M&C's treasure chest of prizes, though. 

The editing early on made it a little too obvious that Teri and Ian were going to be eliminated at the end. The repeated shots of Ian saying they had to be at the airport all night long so they could get a seat in the morning meant just the opposite was going to happen.

What a contrast for the Muslim woman during the puzzle challenge -- Mirna and Danielle's obvious cleavage spilling out compared to her being all covered up. That was a culture clash for sure.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

tem said:


> And I believe that in order for a team to get on a flight, there have to be 4 seats available -- 2 for the team and 2 for the cameraman and soundman. When E&D got bumped, the other two obviously had to get off as well. They rotate teams IIRC.
> 
> Go Team Cha Cha Cha !


I would _imagine _that it's a minimum of one cameraman and one soundman per _airplane_, not per _team_; and that there are fresh crews waiting for them at the new destinations.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

tem said:


> Wow. So many great lines from teacm Cha Cha Cha.
> 
> "Andre ?? Where's Andre ??" (Project Runway shout out)
> 
> ...


I was rolling with Cha Cha Cha's comments as well.

I think it is even more than 10 hours differnce. Probably closer to 24 hours. Mirna and Schmirna got out, then teh rest of the teams waited unitl teh next day, then some did not get out that day either. M&S got delayed to the next morning on the dhow, but there was still at least 24 hours seperation.

I am also calling Fix due to the fake weather delay when Mirna and Scmirna got the dhow. As much as I hate them, they were robbed.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> What a contrast for the Muslim woman during the puzzle challenge -- Mirna and Danielle's obvious cleavage spilling out compared to her being all covered up. That was a culture clash for sure.


that was a LOL moment...with Daniele on her hands and knees, tight shorts with hints of thong, plenty of cleavage...then the shot of the veiled woman just staring...too funny...

anyone notice that Dustin was pushing the cart in one shot to the right of Candice, then the next (in slow motion, focus on Candice's breasts) had Dustin pushing on the left side?


----------



## jeffo13 (Oct 21, 2005)

I agree Mirna and Schmirna got screwed by the single cloud in the sky while two teams got to take the boat and do the roadblocks/detour in the dark. There is no way the shipyard would have been open at that time.

Much as I dislike M & S and her fake accent, they got screwed.

Jeff


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, the "weather" delay was pretty obviously fake. I'm usually not a "TAR conspiracy theorist", but they couldn't have teams nearly two days behind them!

That fake accent with weird fake broken English is so incredibly annoying, by the way. She probably doesn't even know she does it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> Yeah, the "weather" delay was pretty obviously fake. I'm usually not a "TAR conspiracy theorist", but they couldn't have teams nearly two days behind them!


I can just see the editing session:

"OK, right here is where I want you to throw in the Gilligan's Island footage from 'When The Weather Started Getting Rough.' These girls were just told they can't get on the boat because of the weather and there's not a cloud in the sky."

Oh... and from the previews for next week:



Spoiler



Charla's faceplant while wearing a suit of armor



I literally fell off the couch laughing.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> I literally fell off the couch laughing.


oh my...I slow motioned that puppy 100 times... 

I mean...er...you are SICK...how could you laugh at that?...I'm shocked...SHOCKED, I say...


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> There's no way they would've let Colin get thrown in jail. They didn't show much of that in the episode anyway, so we don't really know if they intervened and just didn't tell us.


 I'm too lazy right now to find it  But I have a TAR "Insider Info" type book that recaps all past seasons and it says Security intervened to keep Colin out of jail.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

OMG, I totally did not catch the "Where's Andre" reference and I'm a huge PR fan! I will be flogged, no worries.

I agree with everyone else about the airline seats...very strange for TAR not to have purchased them in advance. Yes, I'm one who thought that the bunching up on the planes was dumb, and I did like that they were scrambling to get seats this time.

The most irritating part of it was when so many of the teams were going off on the airline guy "So, what are you going to do about it? How are you going to make this up to us?!" Ummm...do they not know that standby is a gamble, and that THEY are the ones who chose it? Very irritating!

Loving team Cha Cha Cha more and more. They are just so fun! I thought it was really bad editing choice when someone said something about the ferries, and they immediately flashed over to O&D! It was funny though, just in bad taste...unless they were in on it, lol. That would be SO their sense of humor. They should get their own show after this. They crack me up!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

PeteEMT said:


> I'm too lazy right now to find it  But I have a TAR "Insider Info" type book that recaps all past seasons and it says Security intervened to keep Colin out of jail.


Ooh! When you do find it, post the details here, please.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Anubys said:


> oh my...I slow motioned that puppy 100 times...
> 
> I mean...er...you are SICK...how could you laugh at that?...I'm shocked...SHOCKED, I say...


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

Anubys said:


> oh my...I slow motioned that puppy 100 times...
> 
> I mean...er...you are SICK...how could you laugh at that?...I'm shocked...SHOCKED, I say...


funniest part of the show...

i didn't get the "andre" stuff, :shrug:...

"use the limp wrist" was hilarious..

my wife said the same thing about the "cloud" and then teams going in the middle of the night...

so happy to see the guidos once again basically eliminated 2 checkpoints behind...

terri had checked out by the time they got on the plane, pretty much knew they were the goners...

have to give major credit to m&c for taking the chance on the flight...while everyone else wasted time...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> I would _imagine _that it's a minimum of one cameraman and one soundman per _airplane_, not per _team_; and that there are fresh crews waiting for them at the new destinations.


The audio and video team are rotated at pit stops to avoid any 'favoritism' by crews during the race, but the crew must remain with the team at all times during the leg, including airplane travel.

I remember a team (I think it was Lori & Bolo) describing this in an interview after their season was over.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Oh, yes, Team Cha Cha Cha rules! O&D are the best. OK, so they made kind of a dumb move to stop and get fruit, but all they lost by doing that were two catamarans (BOATS, Mirna and Schmirna! BOATS!).


And being from Miami, O&D probably do know what to do with one of those catawhatevers.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

eddyj said:


> And being from Miami, O&D probably do know what to do with one of those catawhatevers.


... and if they hadn't stopped for fruit they probably would have won them.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Watch the current Elimination Station Video.....
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race11/elimination.php

Ian rips into Danny and Oswald. Was there any indication during the episodes that alludes to what Ian is saying?


----------



## IndyMark (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll say it as well. As much as I despise Mirna/Schmirna, the "weather" problem with the boat was SO obvious as yet another TAR tactic to keep the racers closer together. M&S took a HUGE gamble taking the first flight and getting onto the second flight via standby. I'll agree with a few others that I think the time between first and last place is more like 15-20 hours. I'm guessing M&S checked in around 12 PM based on the time their boat left and the time it took them to do their roadblock. The last team arrived as the sun was coming up the next morning. It really sucks that all M&S are likely going to get out of their huge lead is a catamaran because everyone knows that there will be yet another bottleneck (either natural or contrived) at the start of the next leg that will put everyone on equal footing once again.

One other thing I noticed that no one else had mentioned yet. When Phil checked in a few of the teams at the pit stop in the middle of the night and into the next morning, it was obvious that he had just been woken up seconds earlier. His hair was all messed up and he looked half asleep. I imagine Phil's schedule is pretty tough on him physically, especially when teams get spread out like they did in this episode. I don't think the TAR folks expected to encounter all the airport problems the teams had.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Clearly the producers had no idea someone would be able to get to Tanzania as early as M&C did, which is why they threw in the bogus "weather delay" to even things up a little. Even still, their boat left at 5:30 a.m. The Guido's boat didn't leave until it was dark that same night. This means that there's at least 12 hours between them. If this isn't one of those 36 hour pit stops, M&C may have already left the pit stop before the Guidos showed up.

I thought it was funny when Teri said to Phil, "Sorry to get you up so early." After having read Phil's blog about how tight his schedule is sometimes, I'm sure he was thinking, "Early?! Do you guys have any idea how long I've been waiting for you to get here so I can hop the next flight out to the next location?!"


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

FourFourSeven said:


> Yeah, the "weather" delay was pretty obviously fake. I'm usually not a "TAR conspiracy theorist", but they couldn't have teams nearly two days behind them!
> 
> That fake accent with weird fake broken English is so incredibly annoying, by the way. She probably doesn't even know she does it.


When Charla and Mirna arrive at the boat, you can see what looks like perfectly clear blue sky in the background. The "insert" sky shots of the clouds could have been shot anywhere, anytime. Had to keep Charla and Mirna from getting a day lead.

What was with the *****iness by Danielle and Teri this ep? Sheesh.

I cracked up when Charla was peering out from under that check-in counter. Hilarious.!!!


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

David Platt said:


> The audio and video team are rotated at pit stops to avoid any 'favoritism' by crews during the race, but the crew must remain with the team at all times during the leg, including airplane travel.
> 
> I remember a team (I think it was Lori & Bolo) describing this in an interview after their season was over.


There was a point last night where the airline representative was listing who would get seats on the flight, and he called out the teams by first name. I'm assuming it was done for the camera, because in actuality they would have used full names, and they would have included the crew members' names. It's also interesting that the representative came onto the plane and spoke to Eric and Danielle, but he doesn't appear to be including the crew, who presumably also had to leave the plane. Just goes to show that the producers are much more heavily involved behind the scenes than we realize.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

How far was the boat ride? It could have been rougher water a bit out. If they REALLY wanted to delay it, they would have just made each boat ride a certain time instead of the weather. They could have easily said boat #1 leaves at 8am the next day.

It doesn't make sense to jump to some conspiracy theory when they had much simpler options available.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Boot said:


> There was a point last night where the airline representative was listing who would get seats on the flight, and he called out the teams by first name. I'm assuming it was done for the camera, because in actuality they would have used full names, and they would have included the crew members' names. It's also interesting that the representative came onto the plane and spoke to Eric and Danielle, but he doesn't appear to be including the crew, who presumably also had to leave the plane. Just goes to show that the producers are much more heavily involved behind the scenes than we realize.


Yes, the whole "I have a list of eight names" bit was clearly just for the camera. in reality, they would simply be calling individuals up to the gate stand one at a time as they release seats. I wonder what happened that caused them to have to pull Eric & Danielle? Did a confirmed passenger show up after they had released the standby seats?


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

NJChris said:


> How far was the boat ride? It could have been rougher water a bit out. If they REALLY wanted to delay it, they would have just made each boat ride a certain time instead of the weather. They could have easily said boat #1 leaves at 8am the next day.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to jump to some conspiracy theory when they had much simpler options available.


See, I think that's what they did - I wouldn't be surprised if TAR "official rules" (which aren't publicly available) include a rule along the lines of "if a team arrives at a location more than 12 hours before the next team, there is a mandatory 12 hour penalty." If that's the case, they just said "weather" for the cameras so it doesn't seem like they have a "last resort bunching" rule.

I don't think they lied about weather without a rule behind it - that would probably run afoul of anti-fixed-game show laws that exist due to the 50's quiz show scandals. But I do think the "weather" delay was likely a "we can't have a team this far ahead" delay, not a true weather delay.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Yes, the whole "I have a list of eight names" bit was clearly just for the camera. in reality, they would simply be calling individuals up to the gate stand one at a time as they release seats. I wonder what happened that caused them to have to pull Eric & Danielle? Did a confirmed passenger show up after they had released the standby seats?


Maybe they forgot to get seats for the cameraman and sound guy for another team!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

NJChris said:


> How far was the boat ride? It could have been rougher water a bit out. If they REALLY wanted to delay it, they would have just made each boat ride a certain time instead of the weather. They could have easily said boat #1 leaves at 8am the next day.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to jump to some conspiracy theory when they had much simpler options available.


you beat me to it...these were old boats...weather for a sail boat doesn't have to mean lightning and rain, just heavy wind or unfavorable wind conditions...those conditions can be out at sea only...it was clearly a long trip...so I don't see the conspiracy as clearly as most people here do...

on the other hand, Rob and Amber were clearly robbed a few seasons ago


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> See, I think that's what they did - I wouldn't be surprised if TAR "official rules" (which aren't publicly available) include a rule along the lines of "if a team arrives at a location more than 12 hours before the next team, there is a mandatory 12 hour penalty." If that's the case, they just said "weather" for the cameras so it doesn't seem like they have a "last resort bunching" rule.
> 
> I don't think they lied about weather without a rule behind it - that would probably run afoul of anti-fixed-game show laws that exist due to the 50's quiz show scandals. But I do think the "weather" delay was likely a "we can't have a team this far ahead" delay, not a true weather delay.


First of all, let's end the speculation about these type of shows falling under the same set of rules that was spawned by the game-show scandals. This is simply unscripted drama.

As for the rest of it, all the producers had to do was make the departure times of the ferries pre-determined rather than put some guy out there to give a bogus excuse. For whatever reason, the producers didn't print a departure time on the numbered tags and had to scramble at the last minute to rectify a potentially disastrous situation.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Another thing thats seems a little bogus to me, is when they leave at say 10:30 at night and get to the airport and son of a gun if one of the ticket/travel offices just happens to be open in a completely dead airport.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Martin Tupper said:


> I would _imagine _that it's a minimum of one cameraman and one soundman per _airplane_, not per _team_; and that there are fresh crews waiting for them at the new destinations.


The on-plane video is always of poorer quality than the rest of the show. I have always assumed that the crews don't bring their big, heavy equipment on the plane, and that instead a small Sony Handycam is used.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I think the "weather delay" was caused by (Sch)Mirna getting ahead of the rest of the production team - including Phil.


I loved the jokes from Team Fairies. They were even funnier when S&M (Team Catamoron) wouldn't get any of them.

CatamaHUH?! - the looks on their faces were priceless!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

robbins said:


> First of all, as much as I couldn't stand Charla and Mirna I have to give them some credit and they have convinced me that they belong in the race, they are in fact kicking some butt two legs in a row, nice job.


They made a bold move taking that first flight, but other than that all racers were about equal.

No one got lost, no one screwed up. No one got stuck on a competition. The airlines decided final positioning for the most part.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Anubys said:


> anyone notice that Dustin was pushing the cart in one shot to the right of Candice, then the next (in slow motion, focus on Candice's breasts) had Dustin pushing on the left side?


How can you tell, they both look alike.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> How can you tell, they both look alike.


..seen a pair, seen 'em all....


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> How can you tell, they both look alike.


Not at all.

I think Kandice is much, much more attractive...


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm not sure which one is which, but one is really cute and the other has a horse face.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'm not sure which one is which, but one is really cute and the other has a horse face.


Obligitory, male chauvanist pig comment needed:

They have faces?!?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'm not sure which one is which, but one is really cute and the other has a horse face.


Start calling me Willllburrrrr then.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I'm not sure which one is which _(...)_


In this photo, Dustin is on the left and Kandice is on the right.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

DUDE_NJX said:


> CatamaHUH?! - the looks on their faces were priceless!


I would have liked to see Oswald and Danny get first place, if only because they would have known what a catamaran is and probably would have appreciated the prize.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Marc said:


> I would have liked to see Oswald and Danny get first place, if only because they would have known what a catamaran is and probably would have appreciated the prize.


Well, they chose to get some fruit instead, go figure!


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Start calling me Willllburrrrr then.


Uhh -- "Willllburrrrr" was the owner. Don't you mean "Call me Mr. Ed?" 

Either way, I agree with your sentiment. I don't see any "horse faces" there.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

TiVolunteer said:


> Uhh -- "Willllburrrrr" was the owner. Don't you mean "Call me Mr. Ed?"
> 
> Either way, I agree with your sentiment. I don't see any "horse faces" there.


Why would she call herself? I think I had it right


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

NJChris said:


> How far was the boat ride? It could have been rougher water a bit out. If they REALLY wanted to delay it, they would have just made each boat ride a certain time instead of the weather. They could have easily said boat #1 leaves at 8am the next day.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to jump to some conspiracy theory when they had much simpler options available.


zanzibar is 25 miles off the coast of tanzania. that's a long way and time in the boats like they had.

TAR could have easily setup a small plane trip.

yes, the "bad" weather could have been out to sea but it also could clearly have passed and S/M could have been let go later in the evening/nite like the last teams were allowed to do.

this leg needed date/time stamps on screen to keep up, lol.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think the fact that the boat operator told M/S that there was a weather delay, while they edited in pics of mostly blue sky with a few scattered clouds, was simply a wink to the audience who would clearly know that they were artificially bunching the teams up to prevent a runaway.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I was hoping we were going to see a repeat of Team Guido's situation from the first season. That would have been hilarious. Close but no cigar.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> In this photo, Dustin is on the left and Kandice is on the right.


IMO, Dustin is much better looking.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

To each his own.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> IMO, Dustin is much better looking.


I have to agree here. There is no comparison. I think I read that Dustin got married recently though...


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

One thing I thought was a little interesting was that the last two teams finally asked about a flight on any other airline, and low and behold there was one. Did nobody think to ask the day before? I mean, I recognize that this must be a small enough airport that there aren't too many flights into it, but it just seemed like all of a sudden it turns out there's another airline that has no seat problems on it. Wonder if they could have gotten out sooner if they'd investigated more.

(And man, the travel nightmares they had make my last trip look good, and that was the worst travel experience I'd ever had.)


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't say I'm upset to see Teri and Ian go. They were never my favorite team, and they aren't all that entertaining either.

I'm more annoyed about Mirna and Schmirna coming in first AGAIN. Ugh. My dislike of them wasn't helped by their behavior in last night's episode. Again with the horrible fake accents!! They were so awful to that woman at the airline ticket offce or wherever they were. They were in Africa and Charla sounded like she was speaking with an _Italian_ accent, for crying out loud. _Puncha in the numbers! You try! You try!_


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

jlb said:


> Watch the current Elimination Station Video.....
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race11/elimination.php
> 
> Ian rips into Danny and Oswald. Was there any indication during the episodes that alludes to what Ian is saying?


I wish I spoke Spanish. I admit that I thought of it when they were speaking in Spanish to the travel agent - how easy it would be to tell him to mess with somebody else's tickets. But, I don't have enough to know what he was saying.

It'd be interesting to go back and see if they show it.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

What does Ian say exactly about Danny and Oswald? I can't watch those videos.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> What does Ian say exactly about Danny and Oswald? I can't watch those videos.


Ian says that when they teamed up with Danny and Oswald, he thought they had "integrity and character" and so he allowed him to make travel arrangements in Spanish. Then, when he and Teri got in the cab, they realized they were on a different flight, and their tickets were unconfirmed. They had to go back and fix it. The implication was that Danny and Oswald told the travel agent, in Spanish, to give them a bad flight and unconfirmed seats.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

The one thing that totally stuck out in my mind was Danielle with wavy hair. Is she naturally wavy and takes the time to straighten it....or is it naturally straight, and it was wavy from being in braids (although it didn't look like braid waves)? 

And what was up with Schmirna (I still don't know which is which) putting on makeup and lipstick while heading to the pitstop? Please. But the best moment, as has been mentioned, was CATAMA-WHAT? I love the nickname Team Catamoron.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

justapixel said:


> Ian says that when they teamed up with Danny and Oswald, he thought they had "integrity and character" and so he allowed him to make travel arrangements in Spanish. Then, when he and Teri got in the cab, they realized they were on a different flight, and their tickets were unconfirmed. They had to go back and fix it. The implication was that Danny and Oswald told the travel agent, in Spanish, to give them a bad flight and unconfirmed seats.


and seeing what we see of them ON Camera and the producers' desire for us to see character flaws in all of the teams I find this impossible to believe.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> And what was up with Schmirna (I still don't know which is which) _(...)_


In this photo, Charla is on the left and Mirna is on the right.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> In this photo, Charla is on the left and Mirna is on the right.


LOL, I knew I could go find out, but I really didn't care. They are one of my least favorite teams ever (I haven't watched all season, though).

ETA: I forgot my second favorite bit of the episode, from the previews:



Spoiler



Seeing Charla in knight's armor taking a face plant!



Yes, I'm evil...and I love it.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

It was interesting watching all the Elimination Stations and see that each team universally dislikes Mirna and Smirna as much as we do. They aren't too crazy about Ian and Teri either.

If I could ask those witchy women one question, it would be why the condescending fake accents all of the time? When they say they speak four languages between them, do they mean they do four accents between them? 

God help Smirna's clients, is all I can say. I know that they skew people to look worse than they are.......but I actually think they are showing the real people in this one.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> ETA: I forgot my second favorite bit of the episode, from the previews:
> 
> Yes, I'm evil...and I love it.


I laughed so hard at that! I am going to hell, I just know it!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

jenhudson said:


> Yes, I'm evil...and I love it.


Hi evil... nice to meet you. Can we join your newsletter? 

I felt the same way...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

jenhudson said:


> LOL, I knew I could go find out, but I really didn't care. They are one of my least favorite teams ever (I haven't watched all season, though).


I always use this easy-to-remember mnemonic to remember which is which:

Charla = short.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Nobody has mentioned that the weather issue that prevented M&C from taking the ferry the previous day. To me they came up with a bogus delay to prevent M&C from coming in a day ahead of everybody and taking out the surprise at the finish.





Dssturbo1 said:


> i don't like m/c but no doubt they got screwed on one dark cloud in the sky then having to wait 12+ hours till the next morning.





TiVo'Brien said:


> The shots of the clouds in the sky justifying the canceled boat trip for Mirna and Charla were sooooo lame.  There's one little cloud up there! The delay was obviously rigged for production purposes.





jeffo13 said:


> I agree Mirna and Schmirna got screwed by the single cloud in the sky while two teams got to take the boat and do the roadblocks/detour in the dark.Much as I dislike M & S and her fake accent, they got screwed.





FourFourSeven said:


> Yeah, the "weather" delay was pretty obviously fake. I'm usually not a "TAR conspiracy theorist", but they couldn't have teams nearly two days behind them!





IndyMark said:


> I'll say it as well. As much as I despise Mirna/Schmirna, the "weather" problem with the boat was SO obvious as yet another TAR tactic to keep the racers closer together.





devdogaz said:


> Clearly the producers had no idea someone would be able to get to Tanzania as early as M&C did, which is why they threw in the bogus "weather delay" to even things up a little.





scottykempf said:


> When Charla and Mirna arrive at the boat, you can see what looks like perfectly clear blue sky in the background. The "insert" sky shots of the clouds could have been shot anywhere, anytime. Had to keep Charla and Mirna from getting a day lead.


I know I'm smeeking here, but I went through all the trouble of copying and editing these quotes as I read through. 

My thoughts as I was reading these is just what others had said - 25 mile trip, small, sail driven boat - with bad weather somewhere between the launch point and landing point 25 miles away, gee - let's get one of our camera men out there somehow to take actual footage of the bad weather???? I thought the shot of one cloud passing in front of the sun was pretty cheesy, but I just can't bring myself to think it was all a TAR conspiracy.

I do like Oswald and Danny's attitudes. It wasn't stopping to shop for trinkets this time, but the stop for fruit was classic O&D. The ferries joke, "this is our bench" - so many classic lines. Very fun.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

What was with Teri's obviously edited together dialog: 
_"Are there any seats on the *8:30* flight to *Dar Es Salaam?*"_


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

the producers could have shown a clip of a storm in China and we would not have known the difference... 

major dagger that Dustin is married...I guess I'll stay with my wife then


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I guess it also could have been that there was no wind at all since they were taking a sailboat, but I still think it was a little last second fixing going on.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

KyleLC said:


> IMO, Dustin is much better looking.


Agreed. Kandice looks decent sometimes at the start of a leg when she's had time to apply all her makeup. Dustin is pretty no matter the time.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't see their first season...where did the practice of referring to Charla as "Schmirna" start? I find it annoying but it seems like everyone calls her that, even the other racers.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

mpar1 said:


> Agreed. Kandice looks decent sometimes at the start of a leg when she's had time to apply all her makeup. Dustin is pretty no matter the time.


I don't think they're all that beautiful, especially given their personality. I think most people like their chest area most.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Raj said:


> I don't think they're all that beautiful, especially given their personality. I think most people like their chest area most.


  I think their personalities/attitudes are the best thing about them. And I mean literally personality, that isn't a code word for "boobs" or something.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

stalemate said:


> I think their personalities/attitudes are the best thing about them. And I mean literally personality, that isn't a code word for "boobs" or something.


 I agree - to be honest, I couldn't even tell you who has bigger hooters of the two nor do I really care.

Raj, please don't think everyone is boob focused like you apparently are


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I didn't see their first season...where did the practice of referring to Charla as "Schmirna" start? I find it annoying but it seems like everyone calls her that, even the other racers.


One of the other teams in their previous race referred to them as Mirna and Schmirna once, and the name stuck.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Raj said:


> I don't think they're all that beautiful, especially given their personality. I think most people like their chest area most.


I can understand that comment about Danielle...but D&C barely have size B breasts, if that...

heck, we saw more cleavage from Mirna in the past ep than we did for D&C in 1.5 seasons so far...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Raj said:


> I watched this halfway as I was tired.
> 
> Woohoo Charla and Mirna are first again. It must really torque some people that the the little people won again.
> 
> ...


That's horrible if it's true.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for nothing, but that comment of yours is (IMO) a spoiler. Not that it gives away the result (if true), but it narrows it down significantly and that ruins a lot of why I watch. Maybe you could think about spoilerizing it in your post?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Not for nothing, but that comment of yours is (IMO) a spoiler. Not that it gives away the result (if true), but it narrows it down significantly and that ruins a lot of why I watch. Maybe you could think about spoilerizing it in your post?


My comment is not a spoiler in any way shape or form. It could mean anyone of the remaining teams. That's why I left Rag's spoiler in just in case someone wanted to know the team I referred to.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I agree - to be honest, I couldn't even tell you who has bigger hooters of the two nor do I really care.
> 
> Raj, please don't think everyone is boob focused like you apparently are


It's the camera angles, man... The camera angles I tell you!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

stalemate said:


> I think their personalities/attitudes are the best thing about them. And I mean literally personality, that isn't a code word for "boobs" or something.


Yeah, such as wrecking your car in the last season then taking someone else's?

Stellar personality for sure.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> My comment is not a spoiler in any way shape or form. It could mean anyone of the remaining teams. That's why I left Rag's spoiler in just in case someone wanted to know the team I referred to.


So you think what you said doesn't narrow it down slightly?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jradosh said:


> So you think what you said doesn't narrow it down slightly?


It narrows it down to the people left in the race, no furhter.

You're assuming the spoiler was tied to the message and there is no way to know that without looking at the first spoiler.

The only way it would limit the choices was if Romber was still there since they are the only team I've publicly said I was rooting for.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

stalemate said:


> I didn't see their first season...where did the practice of referring to Charla as "Schmirna" start? I find it annoying but it seems like everyone calls her that, even the other racers.


I'm pretty sure it was the two guys on their race that ended up not being able to finish their roadblock -- the only time Phil has ever had to come to the team to let them know they'd been eliminated. (The same team that wrote Mirna and Charla the *scathing* letter during this race.)

Edit: Marshall and Lance


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Raj said:


> Yeah, such as wrecking your car in the last season then taking someone else's?
> 
> Stellar personality for sure.


I did notice in Sunday's episode that when Mirna and Charla left the pit stop their directions specifically said to leave in the same car you arrived in. I'm sure that rule was put in place for the blondies


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't like spoilers like that in any form because they show up in the email notification.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I did notice in Sunday's episode that when Mirna and Charla left the pit stop their directions specifically said to leave in the same car you arrived in. I'm sure that rule was put in place for the blondies


Actually, it was probably due to teh fact that they had drivers assigned or possibly the fact that it was a non-elim leg, therefore there were only enough vehicles for each team. normal weeks, there could be one left over due to the eliminated team no longer needing a car.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

jenhudson said:


> The one thing that totally stuck out in my mind was Danielle with wavy hair. Is she naturally wavy and takes the time to straighten it....or is it naturally straight, and it was wavy from being in braids (although it didn't look like braid waves)?
> 
> And what was up with Schmirna (I still don't know which is which) putting on makeup and lipstick while heading to the pitstop? Please. But the best moment, as has been mentioned, was CATAMA-WHAT? I love the nickname Team Catamoron.


In their original season, Mirna made a big fuss about looking good for Phil just before they went to each Pit Stop.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

jenhudson said:


> And what was up with Schmirna (I still don't know which is which) putting on makeup and lipstick while heading to the pitstop? Please.


Mirna made a point of looking good for Phil on the mat during their first race, and apparently she's trying to keep that up. I think one of her quotes about it was even an episode title, iirc.

Even though her bio says she's married now, apparently she still wants to look good for Phil.

ETA: Too slow!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I don't like spoilers like that in any form because they show up in the email notification.


Sorry, but I think your beef is either with David Bott to fix the forum software, or with yourself for having email notification potentially containing spoilers turned on.

Anyway, the info I posted is not private. It's available on quite a few websites.

My posted spoiler is completely within the rules.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Raj said:


> Sorry, but I think your beef is either with David Bott to fix the forum software, or with yourself for having email notification potentially containing spoilers turned on.
> 
> Anyway, the info I posted is not private. It's available on quite a few websites.


Okay, go ahead an be inconsiderate - or as an alternative - post the link to the web page so if someone wanted to read it they could go there and read it.

My beef is with inconsiderate posters, in this case that would be you.

BTW, this has been addressed with Mr. Bott and no changes are in the future.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I always use this easy-to-remember mnemonic to remember which is which:
> 
> Charla = short.


Thanks to the neverending "come on, Charla!", "hurry up, Charla!", "faster, Charla!", and "you can do it, Charla!" whining from Mirna, I've never had a problem remembering who's who.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Funny article in Entertainment Weekly.... http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20016015,00.html

"Charla and Mirna risked a flight through Johannesburg that paid off; they were able to get on a connecting flight on standby, perhaps through their two-pronged approach of Mirna hectoring the ticket agent over the desk while Charla stuck her head through a slot under the airline computer. No matter where the agent looked, she got a face full of Schmirna. I wonder if it scarred her and when she went home and looked at her toaster, she pictured Charla's face popping out, saying, ''Please, you make-a da top brown, eet not so hard!''"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

dolcevita said:


> I wonder if it scarred her and when she went home and looked at her toaster, she pictured Charla's face popping out, saying, ''Please, you make-a da top brown, eet not so hard!''"


You owe me a keyboard cleaning


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

TOO HOT TO HANDLE lol


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Raj said:


> Yeah, such as wrecking your car in the last season then taking someone else's?
> 
> Stellar personality for sure.


 They didn't "wreck" the car. It was dented. The other one ran fine.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

What was on Charla's shirt last week? It said I miss you and then a picture of some guy.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> What was on Charla's shirt last week? It said I miss you and then a picture of some guy.


I assume it was her husband/boyfriend (which one of them is married?).

This reminds me of something that I don't think anyone has mentioned: At the beginning, when the Beauty Queens called Mirna&Schmirna "Too Hot to Handle" and then just burst out laughing, that was Grade-A *****iness and yet I couldn't help but laugh along with them.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

getbak said:


> I assume it was her husband/boyfriend (which one of them is married?).


The other one.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

KyleLC said:


> IMO, Dustin is much better looking.


Yup. That's the one!


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Well, they chose to get some fruit instead, go figure!


If you buy into the theory that the concern over weather was a contrivance to bunch up the racers, it's plausible that the fruit-stop was just for show to assure M/C of a first place finish they should have had were it not for said alleged fake weather delay.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Can there be ANY question that R&A got screwed and TAR producers called that plane back now? 

They really should have done a better "cover job" with this.....I'd rather be blindly bliss than know they tamper with the game.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm wondering if the weather appeared okay but a big storm was coming. Weren't they going to have to travel 25 miles? That could take a while and if I storm was looming, it would case a delay.

I think Mirna and Charla might be mimicing their parents accents when they try to speak simply to people who are non-english speaking. It might be unconscious.

As for "spoilers", especially regarding leaks on who won, I take them with a grain of salt. Not knowing the source, they're really meaningless and don't "spoil" my day at all.

I like Team ChaCha but it what Ian says is true, hmmmm. Not very nice.

Maybe the teams did this and it wasn't edited in: Why didn't more of the teams try to find alternate flights? Perhaps through Italy or something? I would have been a long way out of the way but time-wise might have been faster.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> I think Mirna and Charla might be mimicking their parents accents when they try to speak simply to people who are non-English speaking. It might be unconscious.


Were her parents Italian? When they were at the ticket counter in the airport I swear the short one was doing an Italian accent. She even was using the hand gestures!!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Maybe the whole show is faked and they are on a set.

For crying out loud, all they needed to do was to set the times of the boat for the morning. So instead, they sit around saying "yeah, lets make up a storm!". I guess people want to believe the conspiracies...


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

wendiness1 said:


> As for "spoilers", especially regarding leaks on who won, I take them with a grain of salt. Not knowing the source, they're really meaningless and don't "spoil" my day at all.


Not so meaningless when they've been spot on correct the last few years.

The worst one was when I was recording the final while at my daughters sports banquet the last coach to present started out his speech announcing who had won TAR so anyone in the audience who followed the show didn't have to wonder any longer.

My wife is still made at: him for telling that and me for calling him an A-hole in front of the crowded auditorium.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree that posting the name of who supposedly wins (for any shows like this) is in bad form. I'd prefer people to post a link and let me decide if I want to check it out. I did turn of email notifications on this forumn because I had been burned in the past.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

*If* bad weather was the reason for delaying team catamawhat, I most assuredly would have stayed at the dock and waited until it cleared up since they were clearly allowed to sail late-late into the night.

What were the exact times? Charla and Mirna got there around 5:30pm, but the weather was scheduled to clear up the next morning at 5:30am?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> What was on Charla's shirt last week? It said I miss you and then a picture of some guy.


I couldn't tell for sure, but I thought it was Rob.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Waldorf said:


> *If* bad weather was the reason for delaying team catamawhat, I most assuredly would have stayed at the dock and waited until it cleared up since they were clearly allowed to sail late-late into the night.
> 
> What were the exact times? Charla and Mirna got there around 5:30pm, but the weather was scheduled to clear up the next morning at 5:30am?


Just by the very nature of them putting that box there and having to take a number means that the producers obviously planned on the teams arriving within minutes of each other (something we have seen plenty of times). Something happaned at that airport that allowed the teams to get way spread out and took the producers by surprise. They then scrambled and used the weather as an excuse....explaining why teams were allowed to sail at all ours of the day/night. There is no doubt in my mind. You can't tell me it was any safer on those boats at night....I sure didn't see any navigation lights.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> The other one.


unless she's been divorced since the last race, Charla is married as well.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Just by the very nature of them putting that box there and having to take a number means that the producers obviously planned on the teams arriving within minutes of each other (something we have seen plenty of times). Something happaned at that airport that allowed the teams to get way spread out and took the producers by surprise. They then scrambled and used the weather as an excuse....explaining why teams were allowed to sail at all ours of the day/night. There is no doubt in my mind. You can't tell me it was any safer on those boats at night....I sure didn't see any navigation lights.


but you see, they didn't have to show anything at all...they could have edited the entire thing out and we would not have known the difference...

as I said before, they also could have shown a raging storm out to see from Planet Earth documentary and we would not have known the difference...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

There was no rain at all at the dock at any time as other racers picked up their numbers. Could the storm have been at the destination, Zanzibar? Possibly.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the two guys on their race that ended up not being able to finish their roadblock -- the only time Phil has ever had to come to the team to let them know they'd been eliminated.


Phil also went out to Lena and Kristy at the hay bail challenge to let them know they were eliminated.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As I said before, the edited shots of a mostly blue sky with one small cloud had to be a wink by the producers to the viewers who would know this was bogus. If they really wanted to create a normal "Hours of Operation" bunch up, all they had to do was print the departure times on the numbered tags they pulled. Instead, they put a guy out there obviously lying about a weather delay, and didn't bother to try and make the audience think that there really was any weather. It was a wink and nod to the knowing audience that M/S got farther ahead than they anticipated and they were simply doing what needed to be done to preserve the entertainment value of the race.



csteleter said:


> If you buy into the theory that the concern over weather was a contrivance to bunch up the racers, it's plausible that the fruit-stop was just for show to assure M/C of a first place finish they should have had were it not for said alleged fake weather delay.


I wouldn't be surprised by that at all.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

TheDewAddict said:


> Phil also went out to Lena and Kristy at the hay bail challenge to let them know they were eliminated.


Ah, that's right. Sweet Lena and Kristy, <sigh>.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm not buying the conspiracies about the weather. The LAST place you want to be in a storm, even a little one, is on some rickety, POS sailboat bobbing in the middle of the ocean. Zanzibar may be 'only' 25 miles out, but it still probably took several hours to get there in one of those death-traps... Those boats didn't look like they are about to break any speed records any time soon.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

NJChris said:


> They didn't "wreck" the car. It was dented. The other one ran fine.


From what I saw they busted a headlight and dented the car.

By the way, many people refer to even a small accident as a "wreck."

Remember warren's thread? 

But still, bust your car then stick someone else with it doesn't sit well in my book. And although it was allowed last season, it was a loophole which they (thankfully) closed up this season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Raj said:


> From what I saw they busted a headlight and dented the car.
> 
> By the way, many people refer to even a small accident as a "wreck."
> 
> ...


I'll never understand people who continue to bring this up as some sort of flaw in the BQs performance. It didn't affect anyone. It didn't give anyone an advantage or disadvantage. There was no rule about what car to take. I don't think there is even a rule about it this season, except in this leg where they had drivers.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Okay, go ahead an be inconsiderate - or as an alternative - post the link to the web page so if someone wanted to read it they could go there and read it.
> 
> My beef is with inconsiderate posters, in this case that would be you.
> 
> BTW, this has been addressed with Mr. Bott and no changes are in the future.


Then it's settled. I'll just post like I used to, within the rules which Mr. Bott affirmed.

I certainly don't intend to attempt to please everybody.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I'll never understand people who continue to bring this up as some sort of flaw in the BQs performance. It didn't affect anyone. It didn't give anyone an advantage or disadvantage. There was no rule about what car to take. I don't think there is even a rule about it this season, except in this leg where they had drivers.


No, but it does bust the myth that they have a great personality.

To me they seem pretty selfish and don't run the race on their own merits a lot of times. They were called on it by Charla and Mirna when they were leaching off them to get directions, and they weren't too pleased!

I like to see people run the race on their own steam, even when it's within an agreed upon alliance. They weren't really doing that in many cases and made a few bumbling mistakes (such as completing the task without getting a clue) but lucked out in the end. They're within the rules, but these actions don't make them favorites for me.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

In case anyone's interested, the Amazing Race store at CBS.com.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

From the Daily Show interview: apparently there was some religious migration at the airport, with 10,000 people trying to get to some special place. That's why most of the flights were sold out.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Raj said:


> No, but it does bust the myth that they have a great personality.
> 
> To me they seem pretty selfish and don't run the race on their own merits a lot of times. They were called on it by Charla and Mirna when they were leaching off them to get directions, and they weren't too pleased!


So, you're saying that if you were racing for that kind of $$, you wouldn't do the same thing? I would (and I have a stellar personality! lol)!!

Also, when they were "leaching off M&S to get directions", they offered to help pay for directions, but Mirna flipped out...I thought the BQs actually showed a lot of composure while dealing with the situation!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Raj said:


> No, but it does bust the myth that they have a great personality.
> 
> To me they seem pretty selfish and don't run the race on their own merits a lot of times. They were called on it by Charla and Mirna when they were leaching off them to get directions, and they weren't too pleased!


Wow, you might be the only person in America who interpreted that scene as painting the Blondes in a bad light. As far as I'm concerned, and the reaction here will back me up: that scene simply showed what a lunatice Mirna is and really showed how easy the Blondes were to work with. The Blondes offered to split the cost, balked when Mirna tried to make money off them, and then went ahead and found their way by themselves and finished ahead of M/S. That did nothing to show anything bad that the Blondes did, only to solidify the complete lack of reality that Mirna is racing under.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

And frankly, I don;t think there is one single race team ever that has not followed some other team at some point during the race, It is part of the whole thing. If you are going to get mad about that, every team is equally guilty.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

katbug said:


> So, you're saying that if you were racing for that kind of $$, you wouldn't do the same thing? I would (and I have a stellar personality! lol)!!
> 
> Also, when they were "leaching off M&S to get directions", they offered to help pay for directions, but Mirna flipped out...I thought the BQs actually showed a lot of composure while dealing with the situation!





Raj said:


> I certainly don't intend to attempt to please everybody.


Apparently Raj would only care what others think about his actions on a reality show, not so much in real life.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

We all see things how we want to see them.....that's life. Nobody is going to convice Raj or anybody else otherwise.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

pmyers said:


> We all see things how we want to see them.....that's life.


Is not!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I will never believe the producers manipulate flghts, or boats or anything else. This is a race for $1 Million. They would get slapped by a lot of hefty lawsuits if they interfered in any way.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

They would if the lead team gained a 24-36 hour advantage over everyone else. In season one they got lucky because the Guidos didnt get that far behind until the second (or so) to last stage. There is no way that the show would be watchable with the lead team that far out in front with so many legs left to go.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MassD said:


> I'm not buying the conspiracies about the weather. The LAST place you want to be in a storm, even a little one, is on some rickety, POS sailboat bobbing in the middle of the ocean. Zanzibar may be 'only' 25 miles out, but it still probably took several hours to get there in one of those death-traps... Those boats didn't look like they are about to break any speed records any time soon.


Sure but sailing in a dhow without power or running light at night was OK?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

ewolfr said:


> They would if the lead team gained a 24-36 hour advantage over everyone else. In season one they got lucky because the Guidos didnt get that far behind until the second (or so) to last stage. There is no way that the show would be watchable with the lead team that far out in front with so many legs left to go.


While true, the real issue is that it would make the race un workable from the production point of view. There is an entire shadow team with Phil and a whole lot of others that run just in front of the racers setting up and breaking things down as they go. That team can't be in two locations at once. If the team get so spread out that detours and roadblocks would be happening in two locations the whole thing would break down.

Frankly, given the complexity of the production of this show, I think they do an absolutely amazing job. The logistics compared to survivor or some of the other reality shows are much much more complex.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I will never believe the producers manipulate flghts, or boats or anything else. This is a race for $1 Million. They would get slapped by a lot of hefty lawsuits if they interfered in any way.


What if the rules that the contestants get state that if one group gets out or may get out so many hours ahead that they will intervene? I just don;t know about the exact rules and even whether shows like this are 100% game shows in the eyse of teh FTC or FCC or whoever regulates such things.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> My comment is not a spoiler in any way shape or form. It could mean anyone of the remaining teams. That's why I left Rag's spoiler in just in case someone wanted to know the team I referred to.


It's clear you you don't believe your comment is a spoiler.

It's clear that others, including myself, believe that it is.

Given this conflict, wouldn't it be polite to say something like, "Gee, I didn't think it was a spoiler. Sorry if it upset anybody. I won't do it again. Sorry!"


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Apparently Raj would only care what others think about his actions on a reality show, not so much in real life.


Hahaha, I was rushing through the rest of the thread to post this exact though, but saw you had already done it. 

So let's get this straight:

The BQs (in a race for a $1 million) do something that wasn't against any rules but some might consider inconsiderate ==> Raj declares them to be no-good, dirty, rotten scoundrels.

Raj does something that wasn't against any rules, but some might consider inconsiderate -> Raj won't entertain the possibilty of changing and we should all deal with it.

Doesn't sound hypocritical to me at all. :up:


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> While true, the real issue is that it would make the race un workable from the production point of view. There is an entire shadow team with Phil and a whole lot of others that run just in front of the racers setting up and breaking things down as they go. That team can't be in two locations at once. If the team get so spread out that detours and roadblocks would be happening in two locations the whole thing would break down.
> 
> Frankly, given the complexity of the production of this show, I think they do an absolutely amazing job. The logistics compared to survivor or some of the other reality shows are much much more complex.


This is the point I was trying to get across you just said it better. 

When the Guidos got so far behind it didnt matter at that point, the race was practically over anyway. But the producers cant let M&C get a huge lead with so many legs left to run. Not only would it be a mess logistically was the show would die in the ratings. Why bother to watch when it would basically be determined as to who would win with a month left to go in the season.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

even with a huge lead, C&M might have trouble holding it.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

The Guidos got 24 hours behind in their first season. There are not a lot of ways to make that up, but I am sure the show would think of a way if it happened again - esp to more than one team.

The Guido are about to be 15-20 hours behind now. I assume they will catch up, but if they are not and this one episode is an elimination leg, no big deal.

-----

The most damning thing on the show was T&I & The Guidos asking if any other airlines flew to Dar Es Salaam after missing the 9:45 am stand by again. I would have known the path of every plane that flew to Dar Es Salaam after trying to get there for, what 2 days at this point.

They should have done a lot more (and maybe they did and it was edited out), but still to not know there is another (presumably) direct flight. Ugghh.

They should have pulled a Team Cha Cha Cha and taken a cab to a 5 star hotel with a Concierge and booked tickets.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> I will never believe the producers manipulate flghts, or boats or anything else. This is a race for $1 Million. They would get slapped by a lot of hefty lawsuits if they interfered in any way.


I think your belief that these shows are treated anything like a game show and are held by the same rules and regulations, is incorrect. This is Un-scripted drama not a game show.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I think your belief that these shows are treated anything like a game show and are held by the same rules and regulations, is incorrect. This is Un-scripted drama not a game show.


Exactly... We've talked about this before and even referred to the court case where Survivor was sued by one of the contestants (Stacey Stillman?) due to the producers influencing the votes to kick her off and keep Rudy.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I think your belief that these shows are treated anything like a game show and are held by the same rules and regulations, is incorrect. This is Un-scripted drama not a game show.


The Osbornes is unscripted drama. Competing for $1,000,000 is a game show. TAR is a game show just like Big Brother, Survivor, The Apprentice, etc ...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Waldorf said:


> Exactly... We've talked about this before and even referred to the court case where Survivor was sued by one of the contestants (Stacey Stillman?) due to the producers influencing the votes to kick her off and keep Rudy.


Hey Waldorf, how's that car? 

I would love to see the contract these contestants must sign. I also have heard from more than one source that these reality TV shows are not considered to be game shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tem said:


> The Osbornes is unscripted drama. Competing for $1,000,000 is a game show. TAR is a game show just like Big Brother, Survivor, The Apprentice, etc ...


All of those that you mentioned are considered Unscripted Drama and are not classified as game shows that fall under the regulations that stemmed from the scandals of the 1950s. Jeopardy!, WoF, The Price is Right, Millionaire, etc. are true game shows. The ones you mentioned are not.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tem said:


> The Osbornes is unscripted drama. Competing for $1,000,000 is a game show. TAR is a game show just like Big Brother, Survivor, The Apprentice, etc ...


Sorry friend, you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

[gai-jin]
but that's not how it *should* be !
[/gai-jin]


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Sorry friend, you couldn't be more wrong.


Can you point me to a source that defines these sorts of shows (Survivor, TAR, etc) as "unscripted reality shows" and not subject to game show regulations? If it's true, I'm really curious to see how producers were able to argue there's a difference. What, truly, is the difference between TAR and, say, "Jeopardy"?

-In a single episode of TAR, whoever completes the given tasks first wins a big prize
-In an episode of "Jeopardy", whoever completes the given tasks with the highest score wins a prize.

-At the end of a season of TAR, the team that completes the final tasks first wins $1MM
-At the end of a season of Jeopardy, in the tournament of champions, the player that completes the given tasks with the highest score wins a lot of cash.

Yes, TAR is far more interesting, because it lasts for a month's time, and they travel the world, but for the life of me, I can't see why TAR wouldn't be subject to quiz show regulations, but "Jeopardy" is.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well...it will take a far better search engine sleuth than I am to find an actual hard source....but here are a few things I find interesting from Survivor's countersuit:

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/segsuit4.html Notice how they NEVER call themselves a game show. It is always "the program".

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/segsuit7.html the game is not a bona fide contest

I'll admit that my judgement has been based off of what I've heard....but it also makes logical sense. Comparing AR/Survivor/BB/etc to Jeopardy is just silly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> Can you point me to a source that defines these sorts of shows (Survivor, TAR, etc) as "unscripted reality shows" and not subject to game show regulations? If it's true, I'm really curious to see how producers were able to argue there's a difference. What, truly, is the difference between TAR and, say, "Jeopardy"?
> 
> -In a single episode of TAR, whoever completes the given tasks first wins a big prize
> -In an episode of "Jeopardy", whoever completes the given tasks with the highest score wins a prize.
> ...


In a true game show, all facets of the competition are under the control of the producers. They control the questions, they control the timing, they control everything. In these unscripted drama shows, the producers simply set up a situation, essentially they're writing a loose script.  After that, what happens is up to the contestants/players/cast members. The fact that money/prizes are awarded is essentially the only similarity.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I really don't understand this. They surely are bound by a legal contract between themselves and the contestants to keep it fair. They can't just decide they don't like a team and get rid of them, can they? I could see if it's in the rules that they can even it up if someone gets too far ahead, but they can't just make it up as they go, can they? 

In the past no one ever seems to keep a lead very long anyhow because of 12 hour waits until something opens, or for flights. I don't really see why that kind of thing wouldn't keep them relatively close. Why would cheating be needed?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I found this article from www.broadcastingcable.com which had the following exchange:


> In the wake of the Manhunt revelations, in which a producer claimed he was urged to manipulate parts of the show, should reality shows be put under the same guidelines that game shows were placed under after the 1950s quiz-show scandals?
> 
> Bernstein: We have not had to deal with the same kind of problems. I think some of it's luck. I can't say that that kind of problem is not going to come up. I think it's a constant struggle, not so much on the programming side but at broadcast standards and practices, which is sent to almost all of our shoots. I think we try to be really, really diligent in trying to present a fair, clean game to the audience, but, unless we have someone on location for every second of shooting, we have to work with producers we can trust.
> 
> ...


In addition, for those of you watching Survivor this season, how could the producers possibly get away with giving all the advantages to one team and none to the other if they had to follow the fairness guidelines?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Fairness doesn't demand equality of outcome--just an equal chance for everyone. On Survivor when they scramble everything up or decide who gets what beach it's either the winner of a competition or by lot.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> Hey Waldorf, how's that car?
> 
> I would love to see the contract these contestants must sign. I also have heard from more than one source that these reality TV shows are not considered to be game shows.


She's doing fantastic and loving the weather in Phoenix. However, I did have a bit of a fuel leak in one of the braided hoses from the supercharger a couple of weeks ago. Since Comptech is in the middle of some sort of restructuring or going out of business depending on who you talk to, Mark Basch fabricated one for me from scratch and all is well again. 

Back on topic...

According to The Communication Act, Title 47, Section 509, a game show is a "bona fide contest of intellectual knowledge, intellectual skill, or chance." and is subject to fair play soas the winner is not predetermined.

CBS' Senior Vice President of Communications, Chris Ender, is quoted by the New Jersey Star-Ledger as saying that the network does not consider "Survivor" a game show but calls it a "reality drama" per creator Mark Burnett and it just so happens to have a cash award.

Also, when interviewed by the Chicago Tribune, Mark Burnett says Survivor is not a game show and does not fall under game show rules.

I see The Amazing Race, The Apprentice, Survivor, Big Brother, etc. grouped together in this sort of 'unscripted reality with a prize' genre and would not be surprised if some tampering concerning their circumstances was going on. In a way, I was hoping the Stacey Stillman/Survivor and Manhunt cases would shed some light on it and define what it is we're dealing with. Looks like lots of 'settling out of court' is going on, though.

In this specific case, I just don't understand that if the weather really was bad at the time M&C got to the docks, why not wait until it cleared up since they were allowed to sail late into the night? Was it just coincidence that the weather cleared up 12 hours later?

Ever the skeptic, I guess.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> In addition, for those of you watching Survivor this season, how could the producers possibly get away with giving all the advantages to one team and none to the other if they had to follow the fairness guidelines?


Both teams had an equal chance to get the good beach...as long as things are determined in advance, they can follow the "script"...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> It's clear you you don't believe your comment is a spoiler.
> 
> It's clear that others, including myself, believe that it is.
> 
> Given this conflict, wouldn't it be polite to say something like, "Gee, I didn't think it was a spoiler. Sorry if it upset anybody. I won't do it again. Sorry!"


I'm not going to apologise for something I never said. I didn't say anything about was was written in plain text, I commented on something that was already in spoiler tags and even at that, it really doesn't tell you much.

It really comes down to this. If you read a thread after any event takes place and the thread has spoiler in the title, you have to expect that spoilers may appear, regardless of what you do or do not regard as spoilers. If that make syou unhappy, fine, be unhappy but the forum rules are clear on how spoiler threads work. If you don't like the rules, don't read the threads.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm not going to apologise for something I never said.


I've always found you to be a pretty level-headed and fair guy...so please don't take this the wrong way...your reaction to the spoiler was indeed a hint as to the content of the text in the spoiler...and it's clear that enough people thought so as well...

you don't have to agree with them, but you should not dismiss their point either...

as an example, assume that previous posts of yours have indicated that you like Team A, your comment then would be a clear indication that team A is not the team listed as the winner...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Anubys said:


> as an example, assume that previous posts of yours have indicated that you like Team A, your comment then would be a clear indication that team A is not the team listed as the winner...


Well, that might be true except for the fact that the team I like has already been eliminated and I made that clear in the second post about what I said. I would not dismiss people if a legit clue was revealed without a spoiler tag. In that situation, I think they might have a valid complaint.

However, in this case, what I said could have applied equally to all the remaining teams and even if you could have figured something out from it, I think in a spoiler titled thread, you really have to expect that a spoiler might be included.

I'm not trying to be harsh, but the rules on spoiler threads have been gone over and over here. The rules are very clear that unless you're talking about something in the previews, pretty much everything is fair game.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

A couple of things:

* About the "leaked winner" spoiler. Raj did indeed spoilerize the answer - and the spoiler could well be wrong.

IMHO, though, I don't believe any "there are reports this team won it all" messages should be posted in *ANY* episode thread. That's not a spoiler, that's a Whole Season Spoiler! The whole idea of the rule about spoilers shouldn't extend out to the entire season, but to what has already aired.

IMHO, again, this sort of thing should go into a separate thread, which I believe happened in one recent season. If I don't wanna know, I don't go into the thread, and people are free to comment on their like or dislike of the answer.

That said, IJLT's comment didn't tip me off. I don't know what teams he wouldn't be happy with...it may be more than one. The comment was rather mild.

I still think Entire Season Spoilers don't belong in individual episode threads.

* About the Mirna And Schmirna Boat Incident: I suspect the rules DO allow them to mess with it, since A) the team in question was in the lead and B) there are various production rules/necessities which have the potential to affect the outcome.

For example, the show throws in equalizers all the time. We complain about it frequently here.

Dozens of teams could complain that, but for the show-imposed equalizer, they were in the lead and could have blasted ahead. This is not a pre-planned equalizer we're talking about with the boat and the weather, but it's basically the same thing.

I'm a bit hinky with the whole "manipulating the (reported) weather" thing, but...they can probably get away with it. Weather and how it affects travel is subjective, and they were being overly cautious, one assumes, but they can probably do it under whatever rules there were.

Mirna and Schmirna probably feel robbed if that's how it went down, and I actually side with them (horrors!), but it's just one leg. They were in no danger of Philimination, and there's no guarantee a day-plus lead could hold up. It doesn't guarantee them the million, what, with a host of equalizers likely ahead.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> However, in this case, what I said could have applied equally to all the remaining teams and even if you could have figured something out from it, I think in a spoiler titled thread, you really have to expect that a spoiler might be included.


I couldn't disagree more. I don't believe anyone else has ever suggested that spoilers beyond the episode the thread is about are or should be allowed. Untagged spoilers for future occurrences are clearly outside the rules.

I think you need to be more clear about what your comment meant. If you meant that it is horrible _that the name of the winning team was leaked_ if it's correct, that's one thing. If you meant that it's horrible that the team named is the winner, that's something else, and that's not cool.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

So for future reference.
Should all comments on spoilers be spoiler tagged also? I think that's extreme.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I would be cool with the entire season spoiler spoiled as a link to the site that had the spoiler. That way you could go and look if you want or continue with the nothing to see here attitute.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> So for future reference.
> Should all comments on spoilers be spoiler tagged also? I think that's extreme.


As with anything, common sense and common courtesy should apply.

If it is clear what the spoiler contains, and your comment could in some way reveal or hint at it, then don't say it untagged. Doesn't seem too confusing to me.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

hefe said:


> I couldn't disagree more. I don't believe anyone else has ever suggested that spoilers beyond the episode the thread is about are or should be allowed. Untagged spoilers for future occurrences are clearly outside the rules.
> 
> I think you need to be more clear about what your comment meant. If you meant that it is horrible _that the name of the winning team was leaked_ if it's correct, that's one thing. If you meant that it's horrible that the team named is the winner, that's something else, and that's not cool.


We're going to have to agree to disagree. I don't agree that the season spoiler should have been posted but unless you read it nothing I said gave any kind of hint about who it was. I simply didn't like the team the spoiler revealed. I've never said what teams I don't like and the only team I've publicly supported is already out. I really can't be any clearer than that without actually discussing the information in the spoiler.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

hefe said:


> As with anything, common sense and common courtesy should apply.
> 
> If it is clear what the spoiler contains, and your comment could in some way reveal or hint at it, then don't say it untagged. Doesn't seem too confusing to me.


Which is why this discussion is silly. Nothing in my comment could be interpreted to mean any specfic team. Saying "That's horrible if it's true" tells you exactly nothing unless you read the spoiler first. And, if you read the spoiler, my comment is fair game. I was very carefull not to reveal anything in my response.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I just read IJLT's comment, and in my moderator's opinon, it's not a spoiler.

"That's horrible if true" could mean anybody on this race. People are assuming it was tied to Raj's first sentence, I think, but that's an assumption, not a spoiler. 

Raj's comment was perfectly in the rules. I didn't realize that the email notifications put the whole post in there, but my suggestion would be to turn off notifications of these types of shows in the future, not expect that people change their posting style.

I would like to see a cut and paste of what does show up in the email though; I may have to modify the posting rules...not to change them, but to to warn people that spoilers may show up in an email. If somebody could PM me one with a spoiler in it, I would appreciate it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

justapixel said:


> I just read IJLT's comment, and in my moderator's opinon, it's not a spoiler.
> 
> "That's horrible if true" could mean anybody on this race. People are assuming it was tied to Raj's first sentence, I think, but that's an assumption, not a spoiler.


Thank you. You can certainly tell who's been a paid writer here. That one sentance does a better job of explaining what I meant than my last 4 posts.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Oh... and from the previews for next week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife thinks I am horrible because I rewound that many times and was laughing hysterically every time


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I was thinking about the Mirna and Schmirna Boat Incident, and comparing it to other transportation-related controversy on the show...

Am I remembering right, in that the boat was basically a charter boat set up by the show?

In other words, it wasn't a scheduled service (i.e. a ferry). It certainly wouldn't appear to be one from everything I saw on the show, and the possibility would be quite limited for any number of reasons (size of the boats, etc.).

Maybe there's more leeway if the transportation is actually provided by the show. It'd be different from all those airline flight questions, since those are scheduled services that are just being used by the show.

Just a guess.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> Yeah, the "weather" delay was pretty obviously fake. I'm usually not a "TAR conspiracy theorist", but they couldn't have teams nearly two days behind them!
> 
> That fake accent with weird fake broken English is so incredibly annoying, by the way. She probably doesn't even know she does it.


Why fake?. She sounds like many Eastern Europeans do when they speak English.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

bobsbizzy said:


> Why fake?. She sounds like many Eastern Europeans do when they speak English.


Except they they *only* do the ridiculous broken english (they are *not Eastern European*) "you .. please ... us .. show the way ? Rapido ?" when they are in non-english speaking countries and even do the "rapido" crap when they aren't in Spanish speaking places. They were indeed born in Armenia but as you can tell in their dealings w/ other racers and in interviews, they do not have accents to speak of.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Go Beauty Queens!!


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

No need to shout DLL66!! Tch Tch.


----------

